# Christmas gift idea for a classy lady ?



## Gargamel (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi TAM , I can't find any good Christmas present for a classy lady. 
Any idea will be appreciated .

Thanks


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Gargamel said:


> Hi TAM , I can't find any good Christmas present for a classy lady.
> Any idea will be appreciated .
> 
> Thanks


That's pretty generic. Classy ladies can like everything. One really classy lady I know enjoys white water rafting and fantasy fest. Others are the uptight lace collar variety while still others are of the blue blood variety. You also don't mention an age or your level of intimacy. 

Bottom line is, if you really KNEW her, you'd be able to figure this out on your own.

- wine of the month
- kindle
- spa certificate
- weekend at a winery
- weekend skiing
- diamond stud earrings 
- quality watch
- a lovely penoir set
- Custom embossed monogrammed note cards and Montblanc pen


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Gargamel said:


> Hi TAM , I can't find any good Christmas present for a classy lady.
> Any idea will be appreciated .
> 
> Thanks


From one classy lady that knows what she likes:

Gift card for a Day Spa. We like manicures, pedicures and massages. 

Jewelry. We always love jewelry. It doesn't have to be fancy expensive diamonds. Classy ladies wear an array of outfits and fashion, so we often enjoy a nice fashion ring or bracelet. 

If you know her really well and know what perfumes she prefers, a nice bottle of her favorite perfume is certainly a nice gift. 

I hope that helps. I'll think of more! *And thanks for thinking of me! *


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Also keep in mind what is within your budget. So what are you thinking of getting me........eeeerrrrrrr.....I mean her?


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Being the classy lady that I am, I'd vote for a night out to a nice dinner/wine/dessert and back home for some kinky all-night sexathon.

I am so classy.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

southern wife said:


> So what are you thinking of getting me........eeeerrrrrrr.....I mean her?


You so beat me to that. I was going to say that!!!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol....is "classy" code for something?








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Smurfette?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Engagement Rings, Diamonds, Wedding Rings and Fine Jewelry at Blue Nile

Just a thought. Hope it helps


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

Tiffany & Co.......


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Personally I would go for something more specific to her personality rather than just classy, jewellery is a good start however. What else does she like? Animals? Hearts? Great to determine the shape and type of your gift. Also what's her favourite type of jewellery? Silver? Gold?


----------



## Gargamel (Dec 16, 2012)

She is 45 , jewellery wine or cologne is too easy. Day spa sounds great. She like things like this but a night out only won't be impressive at all.


----------



## Gargamel (Dec 16, 2012)

ScaredandUnsure said:


> Being the classy lady that I am, I'd vote for a night out to a nice dinner/wine/dessert and back home for some kinky all-night sexathon.
> 
> I am so classy.


Without O ?! Won't work at all


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Gargamel said:


> Without O ?! Won't work at all


 sorry I forgot.

Hmm, I don't know then. I'm probably one of the most unmaterialistic persons in the world, I don't generally care for "things" or wear jewlery. Maybe a weekend at a B&B, with a little shopping/lunches/dinners thrown in?

ETA: If it's doable financially.


----------



## Gargamel (Dec 16, 2012)

What about this ?
-----------------------
Hot Stone Massage
Heated basalt stones offer a deeper massage to penetrate muscles, relieve tension and induce a deeper relaxation.
-----------------------

It is too early for B&B but thanks .


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Gargamel said:


> What about this ?
> -----------------------
> Hot Stone Massage
> Heated basalt stones offer a deeper massage to penetrate muscles, relieve tension and induce a deeper relaxation.
> -----------------------


That actually sounds really nice. I'd be all over that!


----------



## Gargamel (Dec 16, 2012)

ScaredandUnsure said:


> That actually sounds really nice. I'd be all over that!


Thank you ! That was easy then  And a card right ?


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Gargamel said:


> Thank you ! That was easy then  And a card right ?


Yeah! That sounds awesome


----------



## Gargamel (Dec 16, 2012)

She never got stone massage and I'm sure she'll love it . Thanks for idea again


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Gargamel said:


> She never got stone massage and I'm sure she'll love it . Thanks for idea again


I accept gift cards as payments 

P.S. You're welcome, hope she enjoys it and appreciates it.


----------



## Gargamel (Dec 16, 2012)

ScaredandUnsure said:


> I accept gift cards as payments
> 
> P.S. You're welcome, hope she enjoys it and appreciates it.


I'll post her reaction here


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Smurfs?


----------

